# Browserstyle Konfiguration von Firefox 0.9.3



## mR.fLopPy (6. November 2004)

Hallo Leute!

Ich habe heute mal aus neugier Firefox installiert. Da ich normalerweise ein geprägter IE-Nutzer bin und damit seit Version 6.x eigentlich sehr zufrieden gewesen bin. Trotzdem wollte ich Firefox mal die Chance geben, da es (wenn ich mich nicht ganz täusche) sicherer sein soll.

Wie dem auch sei. Ich wollte nur fragen ob es eine Möglichkeit gibt, dass man die Hintergrundfarben der Quickinfos beim Firefox Browser ändern kann? Standardmäßig übernimmt er zumindest die Textfarbe von Windows, jedoch nicht den Hintergrund. Der scheint von Firefox vorgegeben zu sein, und das auch noch in weiß.    da meine Textfarbe auch weiß ist, erscheinen nun immer bei den Quickinfos weiße Balken.

Weiß wer wo man das umstellen kann? Gibt es vielleicht ein Erweiterungsplugin dafür?

Danke schon mal im voraus für eure Antworten.

PS: Ich finde Firefox einfach nur edel! *stolzbin* und der Popup-Blocker ist eine tolle Alternative wenn man kein WinXP mit SP2 installiert hat.  Sehr empfehlenswert!

ciao
Floppy


----------



## Sven Mintel (6. November 2004)

Das kannst du im Firefox über eine CSS-Datei einstellen.

Suche mal nach einer Datei namens "userChrome.css" oder "userChrome-example.css".

Du wirst vielleicht mehrere auf deiner Platte finden....
das Objekt der Begierde sollte sich befinden irgendwo im Pfad 
[C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[benutzername]\Anwendungsdaten\]

Bei mir ist es z.B. zu finden unter
[C:\Dokumente und Einstellungen\[benutzername]\Anwendungsdaten\Phoenix\Profiles\default\ixq6f99v.slt\chrome\userContent.css]
...musst halt nen bisserl suchen, welche die richtige ist

Wenn die Datei userContent.css bereits da ist, öffne sie mit nem Texteditor.
Ist sie noch nicht da, aber dafür "userChrome-example.css"....dann benenne diese um in "userChrome.css"...und öffne sie mit nem Editor.

Am Ende füge folgendes ein:

```
.tooltip-label
   {
     background:black;
   }
```
...und speichere die Datei.
Falls der Mozilla offen war, mach ihn aus....mach ihn wieder an...jetzt sollten deine Tooltips schwarz sein.

Es kann auch sein, dass keine der Dateien zu finden ist.... dann erstelle eine neue mit dem Namen und füge den Schnipsel dort ein.
Mit dem Pfad, das kann sicher variieren.... auf jeden Fall muss die Datei in ein Verzeichnis namens "chrome" ...aber du kriegst das schon hin

Über diese CSS-Dateien kannst du übrigens so ziemlich das komplette Aussehen des Mozilla anpassen...falls du es möchtest


----------

